# Official 2014 Church Vision Statement Generator



## nicnap (Jan 4, 2014)

Thought this 2014 Church Vision Statement Generator was too hilarious not to share. It came from here.




_As a side note, I don't know what the "Vision Room" is; I simply thought the Vision Statement Generator was funny. I am not endorsing the Vision Room._


----------

